# My cockatiel has laid only one egg in 3 days!!!



## jrparrottiel99 (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi, so my female and male cockatiel are both 7 years old, and my girl laid her egg on Monday at around 5:30-6PM and now it's thursday. Though I was happy and I didn't really expect an egg it happened, but now she's hasn't laid her second egg and it's been over 48 hours. She's been acting like her normal self: fly, pooping normally (though it is large and watery), chirping like her usual self, and exploring. Her wings aren't getting droopy, her balance on a perch is great, she's not fluffed up, doesn't have a wide stance, she's eating normally (I made cuttlebone, water, vitamins, broccoli, and cabbage close by for her convenience). She doesn't seem depressed, and I never find her on the floor of the cage with her tail bobbing. I just see the swelling of her abdomen, like there's an egg there. So why hasn't she laid another egg yet? I'm so scared of her becoming egg bound, and I don't know how to promote her to pass the egg. Right now she's sitting on her first egg, and it doesn't seem like she's trying to pass the next. What should I do? It's been over 48 hours and I'm so worried!


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

Its uncommon but if you dont see the symptoms of egg-binding-then dont worry. I have a hen like that too-in her older days-9+ years she was laying eggs with up to 1 week intervals.. warm bath is usually helpful at passing the egg-but again-only if you see the symptoms


----------

